# Puyol lascia il Barcellona: cerca squadra



## admin (7 Maggio 2013)

Secondo il quotidiano catalano Sport, *Puyol avrebbe deciso di lascia il Barça* nonostante il recente rinnovo di contratto fino al 2016. Il difensore vorrebbe cercare una nuova squadra che gli permetta di giocare di pià.


----------



## Snake (7 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2013)

se lascia va da noi, non mi dispiacerebbe per nulla


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2013)

ho paura,no davvero,ho seriamente paura


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2013)

Giocatore strafinito


----------



## drama 84 (7 Maggio 2013)

al posto di bonera.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2013)

mai e poi mai...deve pagare per quello che ci ha fatto nel 2006 e nel 2011
lo odio


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Maggio 2013)

puyol? Lo prenderei in squadra anche a 55 anni


----------



## iceman. (7 Maggio 2013)

Avoglia...in serie A rischierebbe di essere per distacco il miglior difensore.


Quanti anni ha?


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Avoglia...in serie A rischierebbe di essere per distacco il miglior difensore.
> 
> 
> Quanti anni ha?


35.
Vecchio e str** per quel "che ci ha fatto" ma come giocatore lo apprezzo davvero molto.


----------



## Ale (7 Maggio 2013)

al posto di mexes tutta la vita.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Maggio 2013)

Vale più della nostra difesa


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Maggio 2013)

Carles *.* anche se ha già una certa età ho sempre sognato di vederlo un giorno con la nostra maglia


----------



## Doctore (7 Maggio 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Vale più della nostra difesa




La reazione di galliani alla notizia?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2013)

ragazzi ma già vi siete scordati di quello che ci ha fatto?? ci è costato 2 volte la Champions
nel 2006 la vincevamo e nel 2011 andavamo in Finale


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi è distrutto, non è per niente quello di una volta, Kolo Tourè è molto ma molto meglio ora come ora.


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2013)

Lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi. Campione.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Maggio 2013)

Ho capito. Sarà il nostro acquisto di punta di quest'estate, in linea con la nuova politica.


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho capito. Sarà il nostro acquisto di punta di quest'estate, in linea con la nuova politica.



La nostra politica giovane non impedisce di prendere anche giocatori di esperienza, anzi, sono fondamentali anche quelli per vincere.


----------



## Brain84 (7 Maggio 2013)

Chi se ne frega dei giovani, uno come lui lo prenderei anche in sedia a rotelle, sarebbe molto più competitivo di Bonera e Mexes


----------



## Principe (7 Maggio 2013)

Ma per carità , ma nn sono acquisti da fare , 1500 infortuni negli ultimi 2 anni


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2013)

Questo con la nostra maglia non lo voglio manco vederlo alla tv non scherziamo... ogni volta ci costava qualcosa grazie alla sua sportività da 4 soldi...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2013)

lo prenderà la juve come fece con lucio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo con la nostra maglia non lo voglio manco vederlo alla tv non scherziamo... ogni volta ci costava qualcosa grazie alla sua sportività da 4 soldi...



bravo tifo'o


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Maggio 2013)

In Europa i giocatori d'esperienza contano, almeno due o tre in rosa e Puyol sarebbe ideale per la nostra squadra.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La nostra politica giovane non impedisce di prendere anche giocatori di esperienza, anzi, sono fondamentali anche quelli per vincere.



Sono d'accordo, non ci devono essere solo ragazzini, ma Puyol, per carità grande campione e ha tutta l'esperienza di questo mondo, l'anno prossimo avrà 36 anni ...
Se fosse a completamente del reparto difensivo ok, ma non credo che lascerebbe Barcellona per venire a fare la riserva al Milan.


----------



## Marilson (7 Maggio 2013)

Da prendere immediatamente


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo la stampa spagnola, Carles Puyol sarebbe in trattativa col Milan. Puyol ha sempre detto di ammirare il Milan come club, ma l'età avanzata (35 anni, ndr) potrebbe essere in contrasto con la politica cominciata ad inizio stagione dalla società di Via Turati.*


----------



## iceman. (8 Maggio 2013)

Contratto annuale con opzione sul secondo e poi tanti saluti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

ma se andiamo quì?
http://www.milanworld.net/puyol-al-milan-galliani-smentisce-vt6633-4.html#post183062


----------

